
Fitbit: Path to IPO [Infographic] – EquityZen - shriram_b02
https://equityzen.com/blog/fitbit-path-to-ipo/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=blog&utm_campaign=BlogPost
======
dylanjermiah
Impressive, founders hold 10.9% each. ~600mm each at current valuation.
Curious to see what it is in 6 months.

